# 5 months of ownership.....5 check engine lights



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

My wife and I purchased a black 2019 SEL with captains chairs March of this year. I have had a total of 5 check engine lights. Two were P02D4 (P02D4 Cylinder 5 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit) and three other times the dealer claims it was because the gas cap was not tightened all the way. All 4 times (I reset one of the codes myself) I've taken the car into the dealer they've ran a "test plan" and it always passes. I've contacted VW corporate and the Regional Manager is going to call me tomorrow. I do not want the car, it is a lemon. I have zero confidence in my local dealership to resolve the issue due to the fact that they keep finding "nothing" wrong with it. Has anyone here bought a Atlas that was a lemon? If so, what course of action did you take. My local dealer said they are contacting VW Corporate the try to troubleshoot the vehicle.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

Were the 3 times the dealer said it was the gas cap, actually the gas cap? Did you check the codes yourself? Could have actually been the gas cap lol.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> My wife and I purchased a black 2019 SEL with captains chairs March of this year. I have had a total of 5 check engine lights. Two were P02D4 (P02D4 Cylinder 5 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit) and three other times the dealer claims it was because the gas cap was not tightened all the way. All 4 times (I reset one of the codes myself) I've taken the car into the dealer they've ran a "test plan" and it always passes. I've contacted VW corporate and the Regional Manager is going to call me tomorrow. I do not want the car, it is a lemon. I have zero confidence in my local dealership to resolve the issue due to the fact that they keep finding "nothing" wrong with it. Has anyone here bought a Atlas that was a lemon? If so, what course of action did you take. My local dealer said they are contacting VW Corporate the try to troubleshoot the vehicle.


Yes we have been through the buy back/replacement process twice with VWofA with our Atlas and our Arteon. 

It will start with you contacting "customer care" in VA (corporate) and you will be assigned a case manager and case number. They will do anything they can to try to deny your replacement by justifying the actions they've taken. They will say for your car that the issues were all resolved so why the buy back? You can keep fighting them until you get what you want but trust me the dealer doesn't care and has no leverage in the matter based on my experience so don't waste time thinking they're "going to bat." Your best route is to go the loyalty route by adding all your prior vins to the case. 

Once you get bumped to "resolution and retention" in MI that's where they take care of you. At that point customer care has failed their mission to try to keep you in your car. Getting there can take upwards of a month in most cases for no apparent reason, but the people there actually care about helping you and keep to the timelines they set for responses. They will try to replace the car first as it is a cheaper alternative. If they have none available (there will be atlases available), they will offer to put you in another model or buy it back. 

If you have any questions I'm happy to help as it is a tough fight that shouldn't be with this brand every time. I wished when I was going through it the first time, that I had more guidance. The second time don't even get me started.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> 94SupraTT said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I purchased a black 2019 SEL with captains chairs March of this year. I have had a total of 5 check engine lights. Two were P02D4 (P02D4 Cylinder 5 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit) and three other times the dealer claims it was because the gas cap was not tightened all the way. All 4 times (I reset one of the codes myself) I've taken the car into the dealer they've ran a "test plan" and it always passes. I've contacted VW corporate and the Regional Manager is going to call me tomorrow. I do not want the car, it is a lemon. I have zero confidence in my local dealership to resolve the issue due to the fact that they keep finding "nothing" wrong with it. Has anyone here bought a Atlas that was a lemon? If so, what course of action did you take. My local dealer said they are contacting VW Corporate the try to troubleshoot the vehicle.
> ...


Great info! Thank you so much for responding. Now I know what to expect. I have no issues being assertive but it's very good to know beforehand what this battle is going to be like.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

94SupraTT said:


> My wife and I purchased a black 2019 SEL with captains chairs March of this year. I have had a total of 5 check engine lights. Two were P02D4 (P02D4 Cylinder 5 Fuel Injector Offset Learning At Min Limit) and three other times the dealer claims it was because the gas cap was not tightened all the way. All 4 times (I reset one of the codes myself) I've taken the car into the dealer they've ran a "test plan" and it always passes. I've contacted VW corporate and the Regional Manager is going to call me tomorrow. I do not want the car, it is a lemon. I have zero confidence in my local dealership to resolve the issue due to the fact that they keep finding "nothing" wrong with it. Has anyone here bought a Atlas that was a lemon? If so, what course of action did you take. My local dealer said they are contacting VW Corporate the try to troubleshoot the vehicle.


You have failed to mention how the vehicle is operating. If it is operating normally, what is your issue with it?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So was it the gas cap or not? This is all hardly a reason for an expectation of a buy back.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey, I've owned my 2019 Atlas SE Rline for 5 months, almost 6k miles and 0 dealership visits. Anyway, was anything actually repaired/replaced during any of your visits? Was the vehicle disabled and had to be towed to dealership? I definitely feel your pain but you have 6 yr/72k miles warranty.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah to echo other sentiments, while I am happy to share the process, I'm not really sure your situation warrants a buy back/replacement. 

Our buy back was due to the fact they couldn't technically fix the digital cockpit (and after effects) on the Atlas. 

Our replacement was because VW damaged our Arteon at the port and tried to cover it up with a shady repair which had paint issues within a week of owning the car. 

In your case, the car is in working order. You could ask for some restitution like a car payment, but I don't think you want to go through the process and get rejected as it will always work against you in the future if you truly are having a major issue. 

After everything was said and done for us, I found out through the grape vine that VW felt they had already extended enough of a courtesy with their "substitution of collateral" for the Atlas which was why they tried to deny making the situation with the Arteon correct. Hearing that was enough for me to write off the brand for the future. But I will use my 6/72k warranty to the fullest


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> So was it the gas cap or not? This is all hardly a reason for an expectation of a buy back.


No. It is not the gas cap.


1st - P0456, VW claims they can not find anything wrong and the gas cap might not have been tightened.
2nd - P0456, I clear the code myself.
3rd - P0456, VW once again says they can not find anything wrong with the vehicle. They run a smoke test and it passes.
4th - P02D4, VW says they can not find anything wrong with the vehicle.
5th time - P02D4, VW makes offer to pick up my Atlas from my home and drops off a loaner. They stated due to the fact that every time they run tests on the car it comes back fine, they are consulting VW corporate.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

sheaffer said:


> Hey, I've owned my 2019 Atlas SE Rline for 5 months, almost 6k miles and 0 dealership visits. Anyway, was anything actually repaired/replaced during any of your visits? Was the vehicle disabled and had to be towed to dealership? I definitely feel your pain but you have 6 yr/72k miles warranty.


Nothing has been repaired. They run their tests and say they can not find anything wrong. I repeat this process once a month. We can not go a full month without a check engine light coming on.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> Nothing has been repaired. They run their tests and say they can not find anything wrong. I repeat this process once a month. We can not go a full month without a check engine light coming on.


This puts you in a sticky situation because there is nothing to document in the way of problems. Therefore, even if you wanted to go the lemon route, you have a hell of a fight because you didn't even give them the "opportunity to cure" as they say. You can't fix a problem that is never identified as such.

Next time the check engine light comes on, if you can, drive straight to the dealer and document it. Let them explain why it is on and document it. DON'T CLEAR IT. If they keep saying "cannot replicate problem," then you can at least document all the visits and attempt to go for "days out of service." 

I had consulted a lawyer both times I went through with these processes, and I can tell you even with my cases which were pretty iron clad, the lawyer constantly told me the legal jargon in the way of- you can't kick and scream and never give them a chance. That's not how the law works unfortunately. Now in your instance, you have gone multiple times to the dealer, but the problems have not been identified as related even though the codes are the same. That adds to the complication. 

You want my .02 cents? Start a case with "customer care" so that you can at least make it known that you are documenting these issues. If it continues to set the CEL off every month, then I would ask politely to have them put you in a new car since they cannot figure out what is causing it. If you go guns blazing right now and ask for a replacement, I promise it won't end that way.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> This puts you in a sticky situation because there is nothing to document in the way of problems. Therefore, even if you wanted to go the lemon route, you have a hell of a fight because you didn't even give them the "opportunity to cure" as they say. You can't fix a problem that is never identified as such.
> 
> Next time the check engine light comes on, if you can, drive straight to the dealer and document it. Let them explain why it is on and document it. DON'T CLEAR IT. If they keep saying "cannot replicate problem," then you can at least document all the visits and attempt to go for "days out of service."
> 
> ...


Ok. Sounds good. I actually opened a case with customer care yesterday and I was told the regional manager would contact me. I'll be sure to voice my frustration but will not go to the "buy back" option until they have tried to fix it. That said it is very frustrating. It looks like this process will take a while. 

Per the service manager they have never seen a P02D4 on an Atlas. He stated they are sending all of the information they have to VW Technical to try to resolve the issue.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> Ok. Sounds good. I actually opened a case with customer care yesterday and I was told the regional manager would contact me. I'll be sure to voice my frustration but will not go to the "buy back" option until they have tried to fix it. That said it is very frustrating. It looks like this process will take a while.
> 
> Per the service manager they have never seen a P02D4 on an Atlas. He stated they are sending all of the information they have to VW Technical to try to resolve the issue.


Good man. They will push every button you have with the hopes that you will lose your cool. DON'T. Part of this game is rolling with the punches and beating them at their own logic. I have spent 140 days dealing with them (95 days for the Atlas and 45 days for the Arteon), and the only thing worse than dealing with the car being broken, is them not getting back to you when they say they will. Just be patient, and you will persevere. I am here to assist if you need anything or have any questions. Best of luck!


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Good man. They will push every button you have with the hopes that you will lose your cool. DON'T. Part of this game is rolling with the punches and beating them at their own logic. I have spent 140 days dealing with them (95 days for the Atlas and 45 days for the Arteon), and the only thing worse than dealing with the car being broken, is them not getting back to you when they say they will. Just be patient, and you will persevere. I am here to assist if you need anything or have any questions. Best of luck!


Thanks man! I appreciate it. I'll update this thread during the process.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Am I reading this right?

You have had a few CELs with no effect on the operation or performance of the truck and you want a buyback?

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

golfzex said:


> Am I reading this right?
> 
> You have had a few CELs with no effect on the operation or performance of the truck and you want a buyback?
> 
> ...



Thanks I appreciate it.

VW corporate told the dealer to replace the injector. They want it back to inspect it.

A lean condition in one of the cylinders can easily cause damage to the motor. I'm not surprised they are replacing it.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> Thanks I appreciate it.
> 
> VW corporate told the dealer to replace the interior. They want it back to inspect it.
> 
> A lean condition in one of the cylinders can easily cause damage to the motor. I'm not surprised they are replacing it.


:what:


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

*DesertFox* said:


> :what:


He’s referring to increased exhaust temperature at that cylinder. It can cause valve damage at a minimum. I had a ‘99 new beetle that developed a cracked exhaust manifold due to a lean cylinder.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> Thanks I appreciate it.
> 
> VW corporate told the dealer to replace the injector. They want it back to inspect it.
> 
> A lean condition in one of the cylinders can easily cause damage to the motor. I'm not surprised they are replacing it.


So, they are going to replace the injector and skip the buy back/replacement? What's the status?


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> So, they are going to replace the injector and skip the buy back/replacement? What's the status?


I received a call from the local service manager. He stated that VW stated they want the fuel lines replaced as well. The fuel lines will be in tomorrow, the injector will go in today. The car should be done early next week. The regional case manager is still tracking the buy back. I stated I'm open to another Atlas however, it will have to be a SEL Premium. I'm currently in a SEL. I know a few people that have Atlases and they have not had the issues I'm having so I'm will to give another one a try. I just strongly believe this one is a lemon. 

I also, asked the regional case manager what happens if they "fix it" but I have another check engine light next month (I've had one every month). I said I don't want to agree to being ok with this repair if it means that I will not get a buy back if the car continues to have issues. It's looking like my local dealer will have had my Atlas for 13-15 days total due to multiple check engine lights.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> I received a call from the local service manager. He stated that VW stated they want the fuel lines replaced as well. The fuel lines will be in tomorrow, the injector will go in today. The car should be done early next week. The regional case manager is still tracking the buy back. I stated I'm open to another Atlas however, it will have to be a SEL Premium. I'm currently in a SEL. I know a few people that have Atlases and they have not had the issues I'm having so I'm will to give another one a try. I just strongly believe this one is a lemon.
> 
> I also, asked the regional case manager what happens if they "fix it" but I have another check engine light next month (I've had one every month). I said I don't want to agree to being ok with this repair if it means that I will not get a buy back if the car continues to have issues. It's looking like my local dealer will have had my Atlas for 13-15 days total due to multiple check engine lights.


If you're adamant about a buy back, and they take their sweet ass time (as they always do), then the best way to tackle it (having done it twice successfully) is to keep your language consistent through all messages. Always say things like "while I am amenable to the current fix, I am only agreeing as a result of the buy back process continuing on." 

The second you change your language, they POUNCE. I hate to say it, but just as with anything, they take advantage of vulnerabilities and I had to learn that the hard way the first time. You have to tow a hard line, but in the end, this is what will likely happen:

Your car will be repaired, they will tell you to take it back, within x amount of days it will set off the CEL again, and then you have the leverage to make them replace it. If you try to force them to replace it before it acts up again (after the repair), you can brand yourself. Be forewarned it has to play out. Also- they won't get into hypotheticals, so don't ask those types of questions. They're trained not to answer them. You just need to out-smart them with logic and consistency. The fact it takes so much time is a whole other issue with this brand.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> If you're adamant about a buy back, and they take their sweet ass time (as they always do), then the best way to tackle it (having done it twice successfully) is to keep your language consistent through all messages. Always say things like "while I am amenable to the current fix, I am only agreeing as a result of the buy back process continuing on."
> 
> The second you change your language, they POUNCE. I hate to say it, but just as with anything, they take advantage of vulnerabilities and I had to learn that the hard way the first time. You have to tow a hard line, but in the end, this is what will likely happen:
> 
> Your car will be repaired, they will tell you to take it back, within x amount of days it will set off the CEL again, and then you have the leverage to make them replace it. If you try to force them to replace it before it acts up again (after the repair), you can brand yourself. Be forewarned it has to play out. Also- they won't get into hypotheticals, so don't ask those types of questions. They're trained not to answer them. You just need to out-smart them with logic and consistency. The fact it takes so much time is a whole other issue with this brand.


Sounds like great advice. Thanks! I'm sure the CEL will go off again. I'll be sure not to brand myself and be consistent on what I'm telling them. Thanks again man!


----------



## mvbasilio (Sep 25, 2019)

94SupraTT said:


> Sounds like great advice. Thanks! I'm sure the CEL will go off again. I'll be sure not to brand myself and be consistent on what I'm telling them. Thanks again man!


Hello, new member here with unfortunately the same woes. Maybe worse? Bought a brand new atlas, and 3 weeks into ownership i have had the P0456 error. Brought it in and supposedly they replaced the fuel line. Well, 1 week later, the same error is back!!! So 2 times, within the first month of ownership!!! This is a nightmare...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mvbasilio said:


> Hello, new member here with unfortunately the same woes. Maybe worse? Bought a brand new atlas, and 3 weeks into ownership i have had the P0456 error. Brought it in and supposedly they replaced the fuel line. Well, 1 week later, the same error is back!!! So 2 times, within the first month of ownership!!! This is a nightmare...


If this is your version of a nightmare...wow. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> mvbasilio said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, new member here with unfortunately the same woes. Maybe worse? Bought a brand new atlas, and 3 weeks into ownership i have had the P0456 error. Brought it in and supposedly they replaced the fuel line. Well, 1 week later, the same error is back!!! So 2 times, within the first month of ownership!!! This is a nightmare...
> ...




Not everyone is a VW fanboy. Some people believe brand new cars should not have multiple check engine lights


----------



## B-ran (Jan 7, 2018)

Agreed. Really wish I hadn’t bought this car because of the issues and VW has proven not to be very good at customer service. All the dealers I have been to 4 so far have not been up to par. And the prepaid service is worthless if they don’t even do alll the work they say do.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

94SupraTT said:


> Not everyone is a VW fanboy. Some people believe brand new cars should not have multiple check engine lights


Not about being a fanboy, about not having a few minor glitches in any new car be a major concern in my life. Yes, in a perfect world you buy your new car and drive it with no issues. No manufacturer has that kind of QA/QC/rate of failure....ok..maybe Toyota..ahhahahaah. My AC went out today, that will cost me $3500 tomorrow. It's 15 years old. I expect it. That is a big inconvenience. A CEL in one of our new cars that has a B2B warranty is not.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> If this is your version of a nightmare...wow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I definitely wouldn't want that headache.


----------



## hxgaser (Mar 22, 2011)

SupraTT, it is bummer that you are have to deal with this for a new car. You must be feeling irritated and frustrated. I would be as well. 

As others have to noted, you should rely on the dealer to document and address any CEL. The fact that you have a Supra TT, I am going to be prejudice and speculate that you have enough knowledge about the cars to be "dangerous". The thing is that, my understanding of the lemon law, has to be based on the issues that has been consistently documented by a dealer/manufacturer. I don't know which state the vehicle is located, but in California, it is considered a lemon, if the same problem/defect is noted 3 to 4 times within the first 18000 miles of the new car purchase. I think there is also a time limitation related to that. With that said, I reiterate the dealer deal with clearing the CEL, every time. Then the occurrence has been formally documented and there is no arguing back and forth. Also make sure to look up your state's lemon law. Best of wishes and hopefully the CEL never comes back.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

hxgaser said:


> SupraTT, it is bummer that you are have to deal with this for a new car. You must be feeling irritated and frustrated. I would be as well.
> 
> As others have to noted, you should rely on the dealer to document and address any CEL. The fact that you have a Supra TT, I am going to be prejudice and speculate that you have enough knowledge about the cars to be "dangerous". The thing is that, my understanding of the lemon law, has to be based on the issues that has been consistently documented by a dealer/manufacturer. I don't know which state the vehicle is located, but in California, it is considered a lemon, if the same problem/defect is noted 3 to 4 times within the first 18000 miles of the new car purchase. I think there is also a time limitation related to that. With that said, I reiterate the dealer deal with clearing the CEL, every time. Then the occurrence has been formally documented and there is no arguing back and forth. Also make sure to look up your state's lemon law. Best of wishes and hopefully the CEL never comes back.


Oh I agree. I should have taken it up there for the 2nd CEL. Unfortunately, based off the dealers suggestion I assumed it was a loose gas cap. They said that was the issue the first time. So, I figured, maybe I just didn't tighten it twice. I never thought I would have 5 CELs. I won't clear it again though because it doesn't help my case for the reason you just stated.

I would say I'm more than dangerous. lol. I'm very comfortable modding a car and working on a car. I bought this one new though so I wouldn't have to do any of that. I'll update tomorrow after I hear from VW.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

KarstGeo said:


> Not about being a fanboy, about not having a few minor glitches in any new car be a major concern in my life. Yes, in a perfect world you buy your new car and drive it with no issues. No manufacturer has that kind of QA/QC/rate of failure....ok..maybe Toyota..ahhahahaah. My AC went out today, that will cost me $3500 tomorrow. It's 15 years old. I expect it. That is a big inconvenience. A CEL in one of our new cars that has a B2B warranty is not.


I've owned Toyotas, a Ford, Nissans, a Mazda, and now a VW. In the entire history of owning all of those other vehicles I've NEVER had 5 CELs. It isn't unreasonable to think 5 CELs is absurd. It is ridiculous. I should not have to drop off my car and have someone SHUTTLE me to work 5 freaking times. That is totally unacceptable.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> I've owned Toyotas, a Ford, Nissans, a Mazda, and now a VW. In the entire history of owning all of those other vehicles I've NEVER had 5 CELs. It isn't unreasonable to think 5 CELs is absurd. It is ridiculous. I should not have to drop off my car and have someone SHUTTLE me to work 5 freaking times. That is totally unacceptable.


No new vehicle of this price should give you these headaches. And if it does, it should be rectified in a timely manner- which we know is not something VW seems to get right. Ever.

Having said that, the fact that you took the car back and the CEL is still off, does not bode well for the buy-back/replacement outcome, as I told you they only do it when they have to. So I hope they don't dick you over given the annoyances. If they do, let it be a tell-tale lesson about VW as a brand for your future purchases. I learned my lesson, albeit a little later than I should have.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

ice4life said:


> No new vehicle of this price should give you these headaches. And if it does, it should be rectified in a timely manner- which we know is not something VW seems to get right. Ever.
> 
> Having said that, the fact that you took the car back and the CEL is still off, does not bode well for the buy-back/replacement outcome, as I told you they only do it when they have to. So I hope they don't dick you over given the annoyances. If they do, let it be a tell-tale lesson about VW as a brand for your future purchases. I learned my lesson, albeit a little later than I should have.


If the dealership scans find nothing, its hard for them to fix. Granted they should have held onto the car for a week and tried to recreate on their own.

OP - you need to look at the lemon laws in your state. Knowing them will can help you push for a buy back if they support your case.

For your two CELs, have you seen the P0456 again since they did the smoke test? How long ago was that?

For the second one, did they just return the car to you with no changes after you brought it in the first time? Just a code clear? I'm not sure why they arent just changing out the injector for the time being on that one and seeing if the error comes back but them getting corporate involved shows they are taking steps to get your car working again.


----------



## Sue Esponte (Jan 2, 2002)

94SupraTT said:


> No. It is not the gas cap.
> 
> 
> 1st - P0456, VW claims they can not find anything wrong and the gas cap might not have been tightened.
> ...


Uh oh.

This makes me nervous.

We just bought a 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line. About a week ago, at around 800 miles, the check engine light came on.

I pulled out the OBDII code reader and found a P0456 code. I checked the gas cap but it seemed to operate properly. We drove it through a few cycles but it didn't clear. I erased the code and it came back within 24 hours. It's now going in for service.

I went through CEL issues with our old Pilot Touring. With fewer than 50k miles on the odometer it went through 3 catalytic converters. I'm really hoping this is a one-off issue.

-Eric


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Sue Esponte said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> This makes me nervous.
> 
> ...


My SEL P is now done with being 1 year old and so far Zero issues. I have had BMWs, Mercedes, Fiat, Audi, Chevy, Pontiac, Oldsmobile, Toyota, Acura and Honda and to be honest the Atlas has so far been the best between them all. I love my Atlas and never thought it would be so good. My brother just got a new mercedes and 3 days later they had to change his steering rack. The bottom line it all depends on the actual car one gets as each one could have its own issues no matter who manufactures it. But he way my old Fiat had one issue with the fuel pump and after it was replaced it went on for 5 more years with great driving until it was traded in.


----------



## Sue Esponte (Jan 2, 2002)

Hfqkhal said:


> My SEL P is now done with being 1 year old and so far Zero issues. I have had BMWs, Mercedes, Fiat, Audi, Chevy, Pontiac, Oldsmobile, Toyota, Acura and Honda and to be honest the Atlas has so far been the best between them all. I love my Atlas and never thought it would be so good. My brother just got a new mercedes and 3 days later they had to change his steering rack. The bottom line it all depends on the actual car one gets as each one could have its own issues no matter who manufactures it. But he way my old Fiat had one issue with the fuel pump and after it was replaced it went on for 5 more years with great driving until it was traded in.


So far, we love our Atlas -- CEL aside. For now (and, hopefully, forever), it's a one-time thing. Things happen so I'm not going to overreact (although I admittedly don't like that it started for SupraTT the same way -- especially since I went through something similar with our Pilot). We've been really impressed with its overall features, how comfortable it is, and even how well it handles for its size.

What's amazed us even more than the car itself is the number of people who have stopped us to ask about it! People really seem to love it.

-Eric


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Our 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line has been perfect so far. 

We came from a 2019 Honda Odyssey EX-L buy back with endless issues. 

No manufacturer is immune to problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> I'll update tomorrow after I hear from VW.


What happened?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Sue Esponte said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> This makes me nervous.
> 
> ...


Wife just had a CEL pop up today. Same code. Cleared it and tightened the gas cap. (She doesn't pay close attention to those things). Will see if it comes back. If it does, off to service it goes.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

SPAAtlas said:


> Wife just had a CEL pop up today. Same code. Cleared it and tightened the gas cap. (She doesn't pay close attention to those things). Will see if it comes back. If it does, off to service it goes.


I wouldn't clear it, remove and reinstall the gas cap and see if it goes away after a few cold starts. If it goes through three cold starts without going off then its more than likely not the gas cap.


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

well said and thanks for the info you've provided for OT and some of us!




ice4life said:


> This puts you in a sticky situation because there is nothing to document in the way of problems. Therefore, even if you wanted to go the lemon route, you have a hell of a fight because you didn't even give them the "opportunity to cure" as they say. You can't fix a problem that is never identified as such.
> 
> Next time the check engine light comes on, if you can, drive straight to the dealer and document it. Let them explain why it is on and document it. DON'T CLEAR IT. If they keep saying "cannot replicate problem," then you can at least document all the visits and attempt to go for "days out of service."
> 
> ...


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

My Atlas is back at the dealership with more issues. Customer Service rejected the buyback but asked if there were any more issues. There are....Hence, why the car is back at the dealer.

When I walked in the GM let me know that he would be able to put me in another Atlas with the same specs as mine with 0 miles. That is without getting corporate involved. My payments would go down but it looks like I'd lose $1000. So I'm mulling it over now.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

94SupraTT said:


> My Atlas is back at the dealership with more issues. Customer Service rejected the buyback but asked if there were any more issues. There are....Hence, why the car is back at the dealer.
> 
> When I walked in the GM let me know that he would be able to put me in another Atlas with the same specs as mine with 0 miles. That is without getting corporate involved. My payments would go down but it looks like I'd lose $1000. So I'm mulling it over now.


How long would it take you to make up that $1000 with the difference in payment? I'm guessing you would likely save more in the long run with the lower payment.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> How long would it take you to make up that $1000 with the difference in payment? I'm guessing you would likely save more in the long run with the lower payment.


I would take the new one within a heartbeat!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> My Atlas is back at the dealership with more issues. Customer Service rejected the buyback but asked if there were any more issues. There are....Hence, why the car is back at the dealer.
> 
> When I walked in the GM let me know that he would be able to put me in another Atlas with the same specs as mine with 0 miles. That is without getting corporate involved. My payments would go down but it looks like I'd lose $1000. So I'm mulling it over now.


You know where I stand. Take the deal. Otherwise, it'll lapse and you'll be stuck with a broken car you hate.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

ice4life said:


> You know where I stand. Take the deal. Otherwise, it'll lapse and you'll be stuck with a broken car you hate.


Agree with you 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hfqkhal said:


> Agree with you 100%
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll triple that motion.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

DO IT


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Veedubin02 said:


> I'll triple that motion.


4th!

The CEL came back on ours once, but it was also accompanied by a warning on the dash saying "Check Gas Cap". Went away after a couple of drive cycles.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

Just had my 2018 R-line with 30k in for the CEL. Diagnosis was replacing the cat. When I picked up the car, the SA informed me that I should expect to see a recall on the cats.

They were supposedly informed that there was going to be a big catalytic converter recall, even for the vehicles that just had them replaced, like mine.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

vwvapor said:


> Just had my 2018 R-line with 30k in for the CEL. Diagnosis was replacing the cat. When I picked up the car, the SA informed me that I should expect to see a recall on the cats.
> 
> They were supposedly informed that there was going to be a big catalytic converter recall, even for the vehicles that just had them replaced, like mine.


So they are saying the P0456 is from the Catalytic Converters, or were you getting a different CEL?


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

The dealer could not find anything wrong or reproduce the issues. They also ended up scratching my Atlas which really upset me. The GM came out and buffed it out and was apologetic. 

A new issue popped up this morning. lol. On the digital dashboard it gave me a warning "Please insert a data storage device with valid navigation data." I took a picture, it has since went away.

I spoke with the GM today to let him know I was taking the deal. He stated to not take it just yet and to give him a little time. He is going to try to get me into a Premium without my loan increasing. He is working things on his end. He made no guarantees but felt good about his chances of being able to do it.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

94SupraTT said:


> The dealer could not find anything wrong or reproduce the issues. They also ended up scratching my Atlas which really upset me. The GM came out and buffed it out and was apologetic.
> 
> A new issue popped up this morning. lol. On the digital dashboard it gave me a warning "Please insert a data storage device with valid navigation data." I took a picture, it has since went away.
> 
> I spoke with the GM today to let him know I was taking the deal. He stated to not take it just yet and to give him a little time. He is going to try to get me into a Premium without my loan increasing. He is working things on his end. He made no guarantees but felt good about his chances of being able to do it.


I have had that nav issue on multiple cars. Your nav chip in in the glove box and could have been jostled around a bit with everything they have done. Take it out, wipe off the contacts and reseat it. That is just being nitpicky and trying to make a mountain out of an ant hill.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

SPAAtlas said:


> I have had that nav issue on multiple cars. Your nav chip in in the glove box and could have been jostled around a bit with everything they have done. Take it out, wipe off the contacts and reseat it. That is just being nitpicky and trying to make a mountain out of an ant hill.


I've owned pretty much nothing but Toyotas for 20 years so perhaps my quality expectations are too high. I shouldn't have to do any of that for standard functionality to work as it should. That said, VW Customer Care said to contact them for EVERY ISSUE. That was their words. Also, I don't think at any point in my post I made it a big deal. I stated it popped up, I laughed, and it went away.


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

The nav card is an SD card, and is right there when you open the glove box. Easy to bump. On the Explorer it was in the front lower console, and I would randomly bump it when reaching in for something. It has nothing to do with being a quality issue.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

Update!!!!!

The local GM contacted VW for assistance and has been trying to get them to do something. VW Customer Resolution and Retention answered with a 15% rebate off of MSRP. That coupled with the what the dealer marked the car down to has me financing $1,500 more than what we currently owe on the car. HOWEVER, we are getting a new SEL Premium. So basically for $1,500 more we are in a Premium. I'm VERY pleased. The local GM really has been trying his best. As soon as I get off work we are going to the dealer to sign everything.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> Update!!!!!
> 
> The local GM contacted VW for assistance and has been trying to get them to do something. VW Customer Resolution and Retention answered with a 15% rebate off of MSRP. That coupled with the what the dealer marked the car down to has me financing $1,500 more than what we currently owe on the car. HOWEVER, we are getting a new SEL Premium. So basically for $1,500 more we are in a Premium. I'm VERY pleased. The local GM really has been trying his best. As soon as I get off work we are going to the dealer to sign everything.


I'm really happy it all worked out- and the premium adds many welcomed additional features, so well worth the bargain $1,500! Post up a picture when you get a chance!


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I'm really happy it all worked out- and the premium adds many welcomed additional features, so well worth the bargain $1,500! Post up a picture when you get a chance!


3 months from now when that SEL Premium gets the same P0456, he'll be screaming at VAG and demanding an R8 as compensation.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> [
> 
> 
> I'm really happy it all worked out- and the premium adds many welcomed additional features, so well worth the bargain $1,500! Post up a picture when you get a chance!


Will do!


SPAAtlas said:


> ice4life said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy it all worked out- and the premium adds many welcomed additional features, so well worth the bargain $1,500! Post up a picture when you get a chance!
> ...


You are sassy!

No. I'd just sell it or trade it in and move on. I had a deal in place to trade it in for $35,000 on a 2018 CPO Nissan Armada that stickered for $37,000.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> My Atlas is back at the dealership with more issues. Customer Service rejected the buyback but asked if there were any more issues. There are....Hence, why the car is back at the dealer.
> 
> When I walked in the GM let me know that he would be able to put me in another Atlas with the same specs as mine with 0 miles. That is without getting corporate involved. My payments would go down but it looks like I'd lose $1000. So I'm mulling it over now.


Did this all work out?


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Did this all work out?






> Volkswagen of America, Inc. (“Volkswagen”), an organizational unit of Volkswagen Group of
> America, Inc., would like to extend to you an offer in the amount of 15% of the new vehicle’s
> MSRP, to be used as a down payment towards the trade in of the above-referenced vehicle and
> the purchase or lease of a New or CPO Volkswagen vehicle from an authorized Volkswagen
> dealership.




It did. We are in a black Atlas SEL Premium. With the offer VW gave us and the trade we ended up financing $1,000 more but now have a brand new SEL Premium. I've been meaning to post pictures but have not got around to it. My wife is VERY happy with it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

94SupraTT said:


> It did. We are in a black Atlas SEL Premium. With the offer VW gave us and the trade we ended up financing $1,000 more but now have a brand new SEL Premium. I've been meaning to post pictures but have not got around to it. My wife is VERY happy with it.


Awesome! Can't wait to see it! Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## 2019atlas (Nov 22, 2019)

*3rd CEL now 2019 SEL*

2019 VW Atlas SEL, bought new from dealership... now third time with CEL on... first time it was on for a few days then turned off randomly (around 2k mi), I had made an appointment and when I brought it in it they scanned it and found no errors, told me that I need to bring it in with the light on, so few weeks later second one, brought it had the EVAP leak error P0456, they changed valve N80 that apparently was leaking, 2 weeks later on again, brought it in... same error, this time they say its the FUEL TANK!, so I dropped it this AM to replace the fuel tank... I contacted VWofA in case this continues, and opened up a case, they are supposed to call me on monday. Im in AZ, and car is fully paid, (so disappointing from VW, I had a bad experience many years ago with a CC... replaced fuel pump several times and replaced fuel tank as well... all CPO under warranty but I had a really hard time selling the car since all this goes on carfax...)


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

*P0456*

Had it pop up again on Friday, so I made a service appointment for today. No leaks detected, but I told them it has done it a few times. While the tech had it on the diagnostic computer he tapped on the N80 valve, and the values started going crazy. New valve has been installed, and light is off.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Mar 14, 2019)

Here it is. We are very pleased with it.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

94SupraTT said:


> Here it is. We are very pleased with it.


I'm not normally a fan of all black but that looks awesome! Glad everything worked out for you


----------



## 2019atlas (Nov 22, 2019)

2019atlas said:


> 2019 VW Atlas SEL, bought new from dealership... now third time with CEL on... first time it was on for a few days then turned off randomly (around 2k mi), I had made an appointment and when I brought it in it they scanned it and found no errors, told me that I need to bring it in with the light on, so few weeks later second one, brought it had the EVAP leak error P0456, they changed valve N80 that apparently was leaking, 2 weeks later on again, brought it in... same error, this time they say its the FUEL TANK!, so I dropped it this AM to replace the fuel tank... I contacted VWofA in case this continues, and opened up a case, they are supposed to call me on monday. Im in AZ, and car is fully paid, (so disappointing from VW, I had a bad experience many years ago with a CC... replaced fuel pump several times and replaced fuel tank as well... all CPO under warranty but I had a really hard time selling the car since all this goes on carfax...)


about 2 weeks later (after replacing the fuel tank).. My CE light is on again, Ill try to drop it off early tomorrow AM, more to come...


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

2019atlas said:


> about 2 weeks later (after replacing the fuel tank).. My CE light is on again, Ill try to drop it off early tomorrow AM, more to come...


Have they already replaced the N80 valve and hose? The tech couldn't find any leaks at all on ours, and only figured out it was the N80 valve after he noticed the values on the data logger changing when he tapped on it.


----------



## 2019atlas (Nov 22, 2019)

they did change the N80 valve and hose less than a month ago, then the fuel tank 2 weeks ago... did they change your valve too? have you been driving it with no more CEL on?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

2019atlas said:


> they did change the N80 valve and hose less than a month ago, then the fuel tank 2 weeks ago... did they change your valve too? have you been driving it with no more CEL on?


Yeah, they changed the valve and hose. So far so good, although it has only been a week and a half. She has gone through a tank of gas since then, and everything still seems fine.


----------



## frommoon (Oct 2, 2007)

94SupraTT said:


> I received a call from the local service manager. He stated that VW stated they want the fuel lines replaced as well. The fuel lines will be in tomorrow, the injector will go in today. The car should be done early next week. The regional case manager is still tracking the buy back. I stated I'm open to another Atlas however, it will have to be a SEL Premium. I'm currently in a SEL. I know a few people that have Atlases and they have not had the issues I'm having so I'm will to give another one a try. I just strongly believe this one is a lemon.
> 
> I also, asked the regional case manager what happens if they "fix it" but I have another check engine light next month (I've had one every month). I said I don't want to agree to being ok with this repair if it means that I will not get a buy back if the car continues to have issues. It's looking like my local dealer will have had my Atlas for 13-15 days total due to multiple check engine lights.


My 2019 SEL P is in with a fuel-injector CEL. Dealership is replacing the injector now per VW's recommendation. I'm curious, once they replaced yours, did the issue come up again?


----------

